
A curated list of movies every hacker and cyberpunk must watch - axiomdata316
https://github.com/k4m4/movies-for-hackers
======
GlenTheMachine
Max Headroom does not seem to be on this list. Shocking omission.

------
Cheyana
They lost me at Hackers. Badly acted unwatchable garbage.

~~~
qbrass
It's probably for the best since there are things far worse on that list than
Hackers.

